# Offensichtliche Anglerboard-Mails



## Franky (1. Juni 2004)

Moinsen...
Eine Klarstellung mal eben von (mehr oder weniger) offizieller Seite... Es kursieren (mal wieder) unerwünschte eMails mit noch unerwünschterem Anhang, die vorgaukeln, offizielle Anglerboard-Mails zu sein.
Dem ist nicht so!!!
So sieht das ungefähr aus:


> From: <irgendein_absender@sonste_domain.egal>
> To: <Mailinglist@anglerboard.de>
> Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2004 3:56 PM
> Subject: Hier für dich^^
> ...



Es gibt weder die angebene Adresse mailinglist@anglerboard.de NOCH den ANGLERBOARD-Antivirus Service! Also - diese Mail bitte sofort löschen!!! Das AB hat damit nichts zu tun und distanziert sich natürlich von solch blöden "Scherzen"!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Offensichtliche Anglerboard-Mails*

da hab ich auch mal was bekommen:


----------



## Dok (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Offensichtliche Anglerboard-Mails*

@Franz
Bitte schicke mir mal den Header!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Offensichtliche Anglerboard-Mails*

hier 


> Return-Path: <Service@anglerboard.de>
> X-Flags: 0000
> Delivered-To: GMX delivery to fhsprite@gmx.de
> Received: (qmail 9313 invoked by uid 65534); 26 Apr 2004 15:59:39 -0000
> ...


----------

